# Ipad et documents Moutain Lion



## Cédric74 (4 Août 2012)

Bonjour,
Je suis passé à Moutain Lion. Dans des apps comme "Aperçu" ou "Textedit" il y a une sauvegarde sur Icloud. Je n'ai pas trouvé sur Ipad comment ouvrir les documents enregistrés dans ces apps. Si quelqu'un peut m'aider, merci.


----------



## wayne (8 Août 2012)

Bonne question, j'ai le meme souci.


----------

